# r4ds 1.19 firmware



## xzxero (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.r4ds-a.com/product-en.php


real r4ds site is r4ds.com


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 18, 2008)

They said they're gonna release it in september. Why would they release it early?

Although I'm curious if it'll break your DS, or is made for the clones.


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 18, 2008)

looks like a clone... i think


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a clone. Also, note the "new" firmware was released last month.


----------



## Fat D (Jul 19, 2008)

it is unencrypted, and internally labeled 1.19, which anyone with a text editor can do.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 19, 2008)

And the WHOIS data for the site doesn't match R4DS.com's.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 19, 2008)

The clue that it is for a clone is the "-a" in the URL.  Don't trust it.  There is no such thing as an R4 Advance with the REAL R4.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe this one is for the clones and will brick the real r4's


----------



## jan777 (Jul 19, 2008)

clone

r4-advance? WTF?


----------



## AndreXL (Jul 19, 2008)

For those with an R4, do avoid updating your firmware using the one supplied by this site.
Unless there's an announcement from the R4 team, updates should still come from http://www.r4ds.com/index-en.htm


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 19, 2008)

its FAKE the URL in the web address bar tells you R4-ADVANCE! 

it does not work btw ive tested it (you need to re encrypt it!  ...and its still 1.18 but badged 1.19 it does not fix nothing!

last official firmware was  R4 v1.18 kernel (english/French/Korean) 2008-4-24


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 19, 2008)

R4 Advance....? "-_- I feel sorry for the R4DS Team, so many idiots are cloning their cards and giving it stupid names.

Bleh, I hope the REAL V1.19 comes out soon. ._.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 19, 2008)

Fake, topic closed.


----------

